# It's Party Time!!!!



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

​
* to .......*

Mel and Tony
Dydie and dh
Kimmy and dh
CathyA and dh
Kiwikaz and dh
Kas and dh
Keemjay and dh
Jax and Mark
Lilacbunnykins and dh
Molly W
mookie and dh
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh
Starr and Alison
Jo and Paul
Fidget and Dh
Sussexgirl and dh
Kim and Paul
Tammy and dh
Moosey and partner
Shupa (Jo) and partner
Olive and SIL
Wkelly and DH
bunnygirl and DH
Hazel and dh
dan and anna


     ​
*Just wanted to pop on and tell you all to have an absolutely fantastic time partying tonight!

Sorry I can't make it ... too far, no baby sitter and all that 

Don't do anything I wouldn't! 

But make sure you take loads of incriminating photos for the gallery!!!!!!!!!! 

Have a great time!!!!

Lots of love
Dee
xxx
  *

     ​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Must remember the camera and batteries. OH and bubbles 

Thanks Dee i am sure it will be a great night.
Will raise a glass to you all who couldnt make it.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

That's come round quick 

Guys...have a super fantastic wicked great funny time....let your hairs down (not you Tony...we've all heard about your hairy bum  ) and enjoy yourselfs!!

Loadsa love
Amanda x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Tony's hairy bum?? ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

...    Fidget....don't be scared, just watch out tonight  !


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am even more scared now.... the bubble monster is apparently after me   The poems that are being left really very good!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi all

If anyone is interested i do have two tickets that are available to anyone who wants to come - i have already paid for these tickets so if you do want to come at last minute notice i will give them to you cheaper £40 for the two, you can also pay me tonight or via paypal if that is easier - please IM me if interested.

Mel
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh No Mel !!!!!

I'm sure someone will fill in for whoever has dropped out  

COME ON PEOPLE !!!!!!! SOMEONE MUST BE INTERESTED IN BOOGIEING-ON-DOWN          

Kim xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Sorry girls, logistics of sorting stuff for tonight just haven't worked out... so am wishing you all a fab fun filled night instead!

Will be thinking of you all and look forward to reading all about it tomorrow.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Ive got my camera out and ready Sue to take photos of all the  ****** hmmm i mean pleasantly inebriated lady and gents.

Shame you cannot come but The BIG FF meet will be here before you know it 

Mel
x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Blimey Mel

Thats a bargain. Come on who wants to come and get reveng on the bubble monster?
Or who just wants to come out and have a really good night out? its going to be a great night and you really dont want to miss it.









ITS PARTY TIME



















































HOW EVER YOU DANCE​
Sue shame you cant come you will be missed.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have a fabulous time everyone......can't wait to see the pics 

Love the dancing smilies Kim.....is that Tony in the pink? 

Have fun........Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a fab time everyone!!

I would have loved to have come but 

Hols on tuesday and MIL surprise party tomorrow to organise too!!

March will be here before i know it !!!!!!

Have fun!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi all

If anyone is interested i do have two tickets that are available to anyone who wants to come - i have already paid for these tickets so if you do want to come at last minute notice i will give them to you cheaper £40 for the two, you can also pay me tonight or via paypal if that is easier - please IM me if interested.

Mel
x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hope you all have a great time tonight  

Niki x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for people who havent already gone (like us!) theres apparently a petrol tanker fire on m25 j29 so queues will be likely aaaargghh
see yas there
kj x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have fun everyone x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have a great time folks - Wish I was There!  

Oh well next time.....


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hope you all have a fantastic time tonight (sure you will   ).  Can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories of drunken behaviour!    

Have a fabby time everyone! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT TIME TONIGHT

I wish i could join you all but i'll settle for all the gossip about it tomorrow

pam xx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO, just about to go start getting in me gladrags and put the warpaint on   , not long to go now, see you all there.
Love Karen XXX

PS Im starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

was wondering if anyone comes from pitsea?and if yes could we coller a lift home,we will pay petrol money,or if anyone wants to share a cab back to pitsea,we could go halfs,cant wait getting excited...just done me nails...lol,got me white stilletos too.....


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh goody, glad I wont be the only one in white stilos


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

OMG I have just ripped a whole in my bin bag anyone got any black tape??


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

By now I'm sure a few toxic substances have been drunk!  Mr T will have revealed his fur lined ****...... and you're all be having a fab time.

I've managed to get down the pub this evening and downed quite a few Blackthorns, so am quite merry - didn't want to be totally left out.

Looking forward to catching up with you all tomorrow.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

oh... what a fantastic night.... 

I'll report back later when Im awake 

Tony,
x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hows the heads? 

Tony's fur lined ****? 

Mel can you verify this!!  not a pretty picture!!!

hope you all had a fab evening and well looking forward to the pictures...

Lisa xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well my heads fine - its my mouth thats saw  I think I must of talked everyone to sleep 

It was indeed a great night - complete with bubbles on every table 

I hope everyone got home safe and sound.

I think the next party will be a seventies theme! So hairy chests, medallions, white outfits and thats just the women 

Cant wait to see the pictures today 

Tony
x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Awww I'm really pleased it was so good   

Photos photos photos please  ! 

Amanda x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

wanna see photos!!

make next years around august time I will be in the UK then!!

so glad it was good fun!!

hope your mouth recovers Mr T... 

so jealous I wasnt there


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Morning  

I've ahd to drag myself out of bed this morning for work!!!

Had such a great night last night

Mel & Tony - Thank you so much for organising it  

Tony - Look forward to seeing the pictures of the Red Leather Cat Suit   oh and we must have that conversation about castle walls sometime   

Jo - Looking really well, lovely to have a bit of a chat and a boogie  

Kim -   Great to see you again 

Jax - Looking Swell   And those flip-flops   bless ya, didnt stop you boogieing-on-down  

Loobylou - Lovely to meet you, All the best  

Dydie & Fidget - Great to put faces to the names   Bet you four had a great night in the hotel.  Your poor DH's were so worried about how much everyone else knew about them  

Kiwikas - Shame we didnt get chance to speak but you're looking great  

Shupa - You Too, Looking Great - All the best for the move   

Kas -   Great to see you 

Olive - Well, what can i say - Well done on those Moves on the dancefloor   And not a plant in sight  

Tammy -   Great to see you

Lisa -   My singing buddy, defo Karaoke next time  

Hazel - Good to see you  

Kelly - All the best for Monday, sorry we didnt have much chance to chat

I know i've missed loads of people..... I didn't get chance to speak to anyone on the middle table  

Well I think a great night was had by all   and will post some photos later on today.... are you sure you want to see them  

Once Again Thankyou Mel & Tony  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Morning all you party people.

Well we had a super time - i cannot even begin to do a name post as i didnt get to speak to all of you, but you all looked lovely in your black and white  - i did manage to say hello to you all and i know Tony did the rounds and i am sorry if he bent your ears too much. 

Thanks to whoever requested 'i am forever blowing bubbles' very funny    

I have to say a huge thank you to Lilacbunnykins and dh for all there help with the balloons (getting you in practice for three weeks time and that will teach you for getting there early  ), thank you so much you are both stars  - if you need any help with your balloons please yell 

Thank you to Kimmy - you have been a diamond, thanks for making all the balloon weights, they were gorgeous and i know some got taken home  - thanks also for being there for me during the organising, i needed someones ear to bend during this.

Looby Lou, kiwikaz, Jax and Shupa you all looked amazing, true inspiration to us all with those little miracles growing - may all those yet to get theres at the meet recieve some of that special babydust that was flying around.

A Big Thankyou To All Of You That Came To This Dinner And Dance

It was so nice to see so many new faces, we have spoken to you all so often on FF and now its nice to put names to faces, i liked the way the dh's all introduced themselves as DH'S  will definately do name badges at the next one - even if they are only worn while we get used to all the names 

Also, big thanks to everyone who contributed to Kims collection! Your all stars 

See you all at the next one we hope.

with lots of hugs and thank you's to all of you 

Mel and Tony
x x


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I'm so glad it went well. Sounds like we missed a great night. We were on route and all planned to come but we were basically there and then dh turned as white as a sheet and felt very poorly. No idea what caused it but after some deliberation and fresh air to see if it passed we had to go back home. Really sorry we missed it and weren't able to meet you all. Mel, I rang the hotel and asked them to let you know so I hope you got the message. Look forward to the pictures - we will definitely try and make the next one.

Mookie
xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

..it was a fab nite,tony and mel u did great organising it a,olive "WHAT WAS THE FACINATION WITH STROKING THE WALL...LOL"? oh and love the dancing round the handbags..pmsl...the meal was fantastic...yummy,got to diet even harder now to get in me wedding dress...lol..cant wait for next one ...(and it was nps helping with ballons def got us in practice ....


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Afternoon all  and I didn't even have much to drink, but it was out first proper night out for some time  .

What can I say, fab night, fab company and fab food. We really had a great time and just sorry that we had to go when we did. 
Mel and Tony thank you so much for organising a great evening and to your little helpers as well  The room looked great all decorated out. Sorry I pinched a couple of balloons, but someone really loves em.

Jax, you are looking so fab, probably the next time we see you and Mark you will have your little bundle.
Kim, lovely to see you, and will see you again Sat, sorry, i missed Paul all evening so say hi for me.
Jo and Paul, lovely to see you two again.
Jo, Malcom, Kiwikaz and Drew, for prospective parents to be very soon, you were all so chilled out, see you all soon.
Kimmy and Carl, hiya buddies, so sorry didn't get a chance to natter away as we do, so much going on.
Tammy, Lisa really lovely to see you again you are both looking great.
Plant pot, ooops, sorry Olive, so lovely to meet you and your mad SIL Keeley, what a pair, life and soul of the party and you reckon you are the quiet one   , yeah what was that with the wall Hope the cabbie got you back to the hotel safe and sound, how was Jumpin Jacks   
Loopylou, nice to meet you and hope you will come to one of our essex meets soon.
So many people and faces so sorry I couldn't get to know you all.
Tony, fab idea for a 70's night could we do a christmas one??

Loved the bubbles on the table, could have blown away all night  
Will get some pics up later this evening.
love and hugs
Karen XXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternnoon party people!! 

well sil and i are just back home ! and what a night  of course we were the shy and quiet ones!! everyone will tell you that  
Thanks mel and tony for organising   had a fab night! loved the disco! and his name was gary which was on our tables 5 dj names  
Just wanted to say to shupa! thanks a million for taking lots of photos of me and sil !! NOT 

Was lovely to put faces to names! am going to brave the gallery now to check embarrassing pics

love to all
suzie aka olive  ( + sil keeley)


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey  

What a fab party.......... Big thanks to Tony and Mel for organising such a great event     it all looked so pretty  

It was great talking to everyone that we managed to talk too.... Poor DP still doesnt know what I have said and what I havent    

Susie......... what a star you are and if your the shy one I would hate to see the outgoung member of your family     You were fab  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all

just got in after another long and frustrating trip on m25 

GREAT PARTY - thank you so much to Mel and Tony for organising it and to those who lent a helping hand with decorations etc. the room looked fab  and everyone looked great in their black and white - except Moosey who i think must be colour blind 

i feel bad we didnt do the rounds much   i was too excited to be seeing some of the IUI girls for the first time and couldnt tear myself away

VIL and moosey - was great to meet you two at last - you were nothing like my dream  , and nothing like i imagined either...hope we see you again sometime  ggod luck for this weeks appointment 

Starr - lovely to meet you too, what date is it that you are taking mike to McFly  hope work isnt too busy today - cant wait to hear what NZ deals you and Alison are doing for us  Was lovely to meet 'Alison the lurker' too. come on hun - join us all  Mike said he had a lovely chat with you...

Cathy and Nigel - you absolute star hun - have been reading my garden plans, you have put soooo much time into them, gonna sit down with my RHS encyclopedia in a while and look up what some of the plants are. thanks too for my Verbenas  great to finally meet you, you're just like i imagined, must meet up for a recycling chat again soon  hope you dont get mikes cold...

Loobylou - really glad you came in the end, hope you enjoyed it, you're looking so well hunny - not long now  hope the next few weeks fly by without too many problems 

MollyW - as always a pleasure  i would like to nominate molly for the award for the most effort/longest distance in getting there yesterday, it was a long haul...hope that was the right station we took you too this morning 

Dydie and Fidget and dh's - lovely to chat with you in the wee hours, and fume over clinics etc  what time did you head for bed? i came back to the courtyard this morning after a quick dash to the toilet  to say goodbye but you'd gone   
fidget - those photos in the gallery are absolutely NOTHING LIKE YOU!! Dydie - i look forward to reading more of your articles soon, you have a gift there....

Tony - enjoyed our very serious and in depth discussion about the running and past and  future of FF -no wonder your mouth aches - realised we talked shop for far too long and i clearly missed a trick as i never got to see your fur lined ****   anyway was lovely to meet you in the flesh and i truly dont think you realise what a wonderful job you do keeping us all sane. 

olive - i think you did actually dance all night! clearly you a djs best friend  how're the feet this morning? i didnt see your plant tho - did you forget to bring it  

to everyone else i didnt talk to, have worked out now who a few of you were, think i recognised Jo - was that you helium-ing it as we left  nice to briefly meet you Kim (did we collect enough pennies ) and i think by a process of elimination it must have been Jax with wet hair at breakfast  i feel bad we didnt invite you to join us, but we had to pop out sharpish to get Molly to the station and then we saw you driving out as we drove back in 

never mind, there will be other parties, i hope, and i will try and be more sociable next time

Thanks again party team 
kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

Just put some piccies in the gallery but realised now i forgot some people   so sorry if your mug short isnt in the gallery   must have been the   also i wasn't sure on a few peoples names, i'm sure someone will fill int he gaps though  

Kim x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

p.s just wanted to add thought my dancing deserved at least a few bubbles 

Thanks for pics in gallery kimmy NOT 

Was lovely to see the pg ladies , gives us all hope  and special mention to jamapot who is blooming  
Jo's paul deserves a special mention as he was only bloke to dance i think  and fab dancing at that!

Sil and i would just like to say that we are not essex girls and were the only ones dancing around our handbags  something amiss there i think  

Thanks to kas and andrew ( hoping name right  ) and shupa and malcolm and kiwikaz and andrew for making our table fun!! 

Fidget and dydie ( hope that was dydie ) get special mention for their fab dancing !  
Jo how on earth did you manage to dance loads in those heels!  a job well done

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

More pics in the gallery.

Olive I've blown you some bubbles hun, you certainly deserve them


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone  

What a brilliant night    

Sorry I never got round to saying Hi to you all, but you all looked terrific   

The place looked excellent to thanks goes to everyone that help make it what it was  

Olive (Suzie) - What was the hugging of the wall for  , a real dancing queen me thinks    Oh and the shoes, not sure how I walked in them, let alone dance in them   

Kas - Lovely to see you again, you looked fab 

Kimmy - So lovely to meet you at last , you looked fantastic  

Jax - One word, Blooming !!!  x x 

Kim - Knew I would get you up for one dance  x 

KJ - Yep it was me helium sucking , sorry I never got round to saying Hi

and finally Mel and Tony, Thank you both once again for another success for FF !! , we had a brilliant night, just what we needed, you work so hard, and last night just goes to show how it pays off   x x x 

By reading all the posts everyone had a wonderful time, looking forward to the next  

Love Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Had a lovely time last night.... A big Thank You To Mel and Tony and their helpers for organising a great night. 

I'm a bit the same as Keemjay and feel bad about not mixing more but wasn't sure how to start and was having such a nice time with my fellow iui girls we sort of stayed put.

Keemjay, Molly, Cathy, Victoria and Moosey, Looby Lou it was so good to finally meet you wonderful ladies who have kept me sane over the last 18 months. (and the 3 very brave dh's ! )   

Hope you weren't all up tooooo late last night. I must admit Allison and me struggled at work today. 

Thanks a lot again

Love Starr  (and Allison)
xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ok ok the hugging of the wall started because i was in my own (as in dh wasnt there) and the wall was slightly rough . so someone commented that it could be my bit of rough for the evening


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh Susie....... think that may have been me Hun    alhough in my defense you were stroking the wall before I said anything   You were lovely last night...

Keemjay... urm thats possibly because the pics in the gallery are of my daughter   My avatar is of me and Natalie (my DD)

It was lovely gassing with you all into the wee hours and so sorry we missed saying bub bye... but hey you guys are only down the road so to speak  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

stuck a few photos in the gallery


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi everyone

I had a great time last night even if i wasnt up dancing. I havent laughed as much for ages and my throat is still a bit croaky now.

Mel & Tony you did a terriffic job with the organising and decorating was brilliant. Joe loved the balloons and bubbles by the way.

Jo & Paul Thanks for the lift, sorry about my Paul getting us lost. Lovely to see you both again too.

Jax & Mark  Huge huge thankyou to you too  Jax you looked absolutely blooming. Pregnancy certainly suits you, apart from the swollen ankles. Mark hope you managed to catch up on the zzzzzzzz's

Kimmy great to see you again and yeah you guessed it i forgot to get the camera out.

Kas, Andy, Jo, Malcolm, Kiwikaz & Drew Lovely to see you all again and see you next week.

Olive & Keeley what more can i say the disco Diva's. You both did great on the dance floor, Especially the last one which was fantastic.

I would like to thank everyone who contributed when i came round it was lovely of you all. Keemjay yes we got a lovely amount. 

Lovely to meet some of you wish i had the chance to meet eceryone properly, still next time eh? Like Mel's idea of having the name badges till we all know who's who.

Paul had a great time although has been in bed since 8.30 tonight as he is shattered. We should be at a party tonight but Joe is in bed and now so is Paul so have had to miss it.

Looking forward to the next one as this one was such a great success.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

ahh glad u explained about the wall hugging olice(sue)lol...yr sil is cool wish i had one as lively and funny as her... ..it was a great nite and wasent as nervouse as i thought i would be


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,

you see..... you wore me out! Its taken til Monday for me to surface and say a big big thank you to everyone for such a great evening. Special thanks to Mel and Tony... well for everything I suppose!

I'm afraid i'm another IUI'er who never got past the end of our table, not that we talked too much or anything!!

Great to meet dydie and fidget after the bash in the 'dry bar'.

someone else said it, but Olive - if you're shy and quiet you must have some damn good partys with your family!

well just off to post a piccie or two, so much love to you all and heres to next time!

Cathy


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Someone has to get the last word in, and so far it is me! HUGE thanks to Tony, Mel and everyone else who organised this event, we both had a good time and I was so tired I have only just woken up!!! OK, perhaps that bit was an exaggeration... Having taken 100's of pics of Olive, I have whittled them down, and posted only the best one of her, and a couple of others in the gallery.

Jo x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

gee thanks shupa NOT !!!! will go cringe at them now


----------

